
Show HN: How I built an iOS app for my WordPress site - ohsik
https://medium.com/@ohsik/how-i-built-an-ios-app-for-my-wordpress-site-2d950bba9e34#.lzjzje3ux
======
ohsik
Hi all, I'm looking to get some feedback on my iOS web app for a WordPress
site. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/goodnight-
journal/id95708037...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/goodnight-
journal/id957080373?mt=8)

Thank you.

